# HDMI



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

What AWG HDMI cable with ethernet should be used between a/v receiver and components such as xbox, blu-ray, and cable box?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its a digital signal it either gets there or it doesn't. most HDMI cables are around 22-24awg dont buy anything pricy as your paying for a name not better quality. As long as its less than 40ft your good to go.


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

So I need to use at least a 24awg?

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## dvzzz (Aug 12, 2012)

You can look into HDMI with Redmere active HDMI cables, they are thinner and can go for 60+ feet runs. I have seen lots of positive reviews on that.


----------

